# Adding olive oil to shakes



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Seems like a nice easy way of getting a lot more good calories into your diet, I'm just slightly concerned about the taste aspect tbh lol.

Does anyone here do this?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Sounds horrible. Oil capsule?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I suppose it's an option but it really would depend on the volume of the capsules...I can imagine it would be equally as much fun sitting swallowing half a dozen caps after each meal lol...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Tastes rough. I add walnut oil to mine, very tasty


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Fcuk the taste, i always add it to my shakes


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Ditto add 10grams to all my shakes except post workout.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I pour some into my shakes. Easy extra calories. It will settle as a layer, but just give it a quick shake before you drink it. I honestly can't tell the difference taste wise, it just seems a bit thicker.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Drink most of your shake so there is only two mouth fulls left THEN put your olive oil in because it does taste a little foul if your drinking a massive quantity of liquid.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good stuff.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

i have olive oil by the spoonfull lol. i quite like the taste


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

As robbie I use Walnut oil, tastes pretty nice!


----------



## fcasey (Aug 30, 2008)

I do it all the time cant even tell its in there but then again I like the taste of BCAAs:eek:


----------



## aspiringBB (Feb 18, 2005)

This is really interesting. I think I need to do more homework about fats because I've been missing this and it seems like something that I'm doing wrong that would be very very easy to fix.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Fck that shakes are too expensive to destroy, i drink it from the spoon... proper swole style.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Udos oil tastes lovely in shakes, but is £16 a bottle :whistling: alternatively add natural peanut butter, tastes great, is packed with EFA's and Amino's

SD


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Fcuk the taste, i always add it to my shakes


Same here, I put 2 tbsp's in and I can't even taste it. The peanut butter takes over most other flavours.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

olive oil is good for strength and gain in muscle mass, rate it highly


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Can it be used whilst dieting?


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Tastes like crap. I can never taste it though when I add a banana to my shake which is strange. Must cancel it out or something.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

want2getstrong said:


> olive oil is good for strength and gain in muscle mass, rate it highly


I wont even ask you for a reference for that statement mate lol

SD


----------



## bigchris85 (Oct 30, 2008)

i add nut oil to my shakes, drink olive oil from a shot glass


----------



## aspiringBB (Feb 18, 2005)

Just tried adding the walnut oil. It tastes GOOD :thumb: so question: if the goal is to add lean mass, assuming the rest of the diet is clean, is it ok to add oil to all my shakes (2 or 3 a day) or would that be overkill? The idea is bodybuilding rather than sumo


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Seems like a nice easy way of getting a lot more good calories into your diet, I'm just slightly concerned about the taste aspect tbh lol.
> 
> Does anyone here do this?


hey babes I add extra virgin olive oil all the time to my shakes and it makes the shake taste creamier, best is boditronics strawberry or chocolate I find for doing this :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

aspiringBB said:


> Just tried adding the walnut oil. It tastes GOOD :thumb: so question: if the goal is to add lean mass, assuming the rest of the diet is clean, is it ok to add oil to all my shakes (2 or 3 a day) or would that be overkill? The idea is bodybuilding rather than sumo


Depends on your diet bro, do you have a breakdown of your carb/protein/fat macros in your diet? As long as the fat from the oil fits in with your fat requirements for your diet.


----------



## aspiringBB (Feb 18, 2005)

Good point - which makes me realise my diet is too vague. Homework time.


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

Tried my first dose of olive oil yesterday, down the hatch how bad can it be,very, fcuk that. I had it with my shake 2day and it was hugely better


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, had about 30ml of extra virgin (oo-errr) olive oil in my pre bed shake the last couple of nights, no overpowering taste from it so I'll be making it a permanant addition to my shakes. As you said carly, I have boditronics chocolate whey and it's had no bad effect on the taste at all, although you do notice it there.


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

Try tuna in your shake then olive oil will be a walk in the park!


----------

